

Mike Monteiro | F*ck You. Pay Me. - danielflopes
http://vimeo.com/22053820

======
ColinWright
Ah yes, an old friend. Here is the submission that has lots of discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2450424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2450424)

That's old enough that comments are closed, so if you want to add anything
you'll need to do it here.

There are other submissions, none of which have significant discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2843893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2843893)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6392471)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2432213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2432213)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2892712](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2892712)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6271778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6271778)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3854847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3854847)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5685840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5685840)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2422396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2422396)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4485328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4485328)

~~~
danielflopes
Ok. Thank you and I'm sorry for the repost ;)

~~~
ColinWright
No need to be sorry. Many articles are posted, sometimes again and again, and
the point is not necessarily that it shouldn't be done, but more, that
previous submissions will have useful and/or interesting discussions.

The very fact that it's been submitted so many times simply says that it is an
issue of relevance to the HN audience - you just might not get the discussion
and votes you expect.

